# The Cat Guy



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

This video is pretty funny, I got a real kick out of it, the creepy thing is there really are people out there like this.

[youtube:1y5kjr0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EA4Vs8FkofM[/youtube:1y5kjr0o]

If the it doesn't work try this link


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I thought this might be about Bax! Just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well , there is room in this world for everything. I hope this helped Bax* communicate better with his cat and I can't wait to see the pictures. :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

He even looks like Bax*, right down to the pink sweater. Don't they call Bax* the "cat whisperer"? :mrgreen:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Must be some inside joke about Bax* that I don't know. Sounds like a good one though.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=54&t=33107


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Does Bax* not know we're in the Humor section making fun of him? Sheeesh.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=33107


 -_O- -_O- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- That is one of the funniest threads I have read in a while.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> I thought this might be about Bax! Just giving you a hard time.


Next time you take me coyote hunting, I'm gonna wear a sweater like that guy! :lol: .....or maybe I'll just wear it during usmarinehuntinfool's service project........



longbow said:


> Does Bax* not know we're in the Humor section making fun of him? Sheeesh.


Its okay, I make fun of this cat myself. Good grief I hate our cat so much that I dream of a day without white hair on the carpet, people not wincing out of horror when she enters the room, random jumping up on us at night to bite one of us, random puke on the carpet with a hairball the size of a cotton ball mixed in the puke, spitting hisses, and the fear of her trying to assassinate my daughter....


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this might be about Bax! Just giving you a hard time.
> ...


Maybe you need to learn how to dance with the cat, so it can express to you what it wants. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If you do the dance there has to be video. :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

"First of all, cats already know how to dance...that's common knowledge."

Best line of the whole video. 

I must admit, Bax* has tried everything to come to an understanding with this cat, including expression through dance. She's hopeless.


----------

